# Dolph Lundgren Interview at 50!



## Brian S (Sep 8, 2008)

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/dolph_lundgren_interview.htm

 Amazing.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 8, 2008)

An interesting and informative interview


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 8, 2008)

I was just thinking of him with the new Punisher movie due out soon!


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 8, 2008)

Lundgren is in great shape for his age and he's done well with making 45 movies and some of them have been box office hits. It was interesting to hear/read about his MA training and how he still maintains that which is something I think many people should do (and are doing). If you needed proof of what good staying in shape even in your later years can do for you... look at Lundgren. 

Good find, thanks for posting that. :asian:


----------



## twendkata71 (Sep 8, 2008)

"I must break you", LOL,  yes he is in great shape. I believe the last I heard he was at 5th dan in Kyokushinkai karate. But, don't quote me on that one. I know he has been training in Kyokushinkai for a long time.  I remember seeing several photo's of him doing breaking demonstrations and fighting demo's. I hope I am in that type of condition when I am 50.


----------



## stickarts (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 8, 2008)

twendkata71 said:


> I hope I am in that type of condition when I am 50.


 No, there is no hope, *Do or do not*, there is no hope. (paraphrasing a well known jedi) :asian: :lol:


----------



## twendkata71 (Sep 8, 2008)

Domo arigato goziamasu, Yoda! :jediduel: I will go back to my training now.:mst:


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Oct 2, 2008)

Brian S said:


> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/dolph_lundgren_interview.htm
> 
> Amazing.


Many thanks for posting this!  Lundgren is one of my favorite, if not all time favorite martial artists.

Daniel


----------

